# Ram Air IV Manifolds



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a question that you may help with. Just finished with the engine rebuild and I am installing Ram Air IV manifolds on my 1965 GTO, 389 and was wondering if there will be any issues with frame interference. These manifolds are pretty big so just wondering before I try to put the engine back in the car.


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

What heads are you using-Edelbrock? I am putting Ram-Air 111 on my 66 389 and there doesn't seem to be a problem other than pipe flanges. They of course are "D" port where 1Vs are not.


----------



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm using Edelbrock oval port 72cc heads with ram air iv manifolds on my 65 389 tri-power. I'm hoping everything clears without having to modify the frame.


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm interested in this as well. I've got a 455 in a 65 LeMans with Edelbrock RPM heads that I'd like to install the round port manifolds on. Ram Air Restoration has this note on the product page:

“These are our famous RM-4-OS modified to fit in 66-67 Abody. In the 64-65 Abody you may need to do some minor grinding on rear of underengine xmember to achieve good fit. Many 64-65 customers have also attained excellent fit by relocating engine .250-.500" to rear.”

Specifics from anyone with real world experience would be great.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

mdbs9337 said:


> I'm using Edelbrock oval port 72cc heads with ram air iv manifolds on my 65 389 tri-power. I'm hoping everything clears without having to modify the frame.


They should fit OK with minimal work. I assume you got the Ram Air manifolds for the '64-'67 bodies ( https://www.ramairrestoration.com/rm-1-d-port-ram-air-style-factory-headers.html ) since there are different ones for the '68-'72 bodies ( https://www.ramairrestoration.com/rm-2-d-port-ram-air-style-factory-headers.html ) There are fitment notes on Ram Air's website.

Best of Luck:smile3:


----------

